# Who is on Demeter Leader



## dchen2 (Mar 27, 2007)

FrogmanF30 said:


> My CA just contacted me that my car will be ready to be picked up this evening!!
> 
> That seems pretty fast seeing that the ship arrived in port late Thursday night and given the 3 day weekend.
> 
> I didn't do ED, so I don't know if that matters or not as far as final delivery goes.


Non-ED cars don't need to go through the time intensive manual customs process (They are pre-cleared). Still, 2 business days is fast processing time with with the holiday weekend and all. Jealous!

I'm waiting for my ED car on this ship as well. Hopefully will be ready this weekend but looking pretty doubtful. Last update my CA gave me last night, my car is still at the port.

All this waiting has been killing me, it didn't help I dropped my car off 3/29 so it took a month just for my car to leave Europe .


----------



## FrogmanF30 (Mar 28, 2012)

dchen2 said:


> Non-ED cars don't need to go through customs, though 2 business days is still fast processing time with with the holiday weekend and all. Jealous!
> 
> I'm waiting for my ED car on this ship as well. Hopefully will be ready this weekend but looking pretty doubtful. Last update my CA gave me last night, my car is still at the port.
> 
> All this waiting has been killing me, it didn't help I dropped my car off 3/29 so it took a month just for my car to leave Europe .


I feel your pain. Order to delivery for me was almost 11 weeks.

Picked up my baby (2012 328i Sedan) last night. I'd forgotten what it was like to drive this thing; simply amazing!


----------



## dchen2 (Mar 27, 2007)

FrogmanF30 said:


> I feel your pain. Order to delivery for me was almost 11 weeks.
> 
> Picked up my baby (2012 328i Sedan) last night. I'd forgotten what it was like to drive this thing; simply amazing!


Heh, secured my ED order 1/2/12, so at this rate it'll be exactly 26 weeks from order to USA delivery. Of course I got a 12 day European fling with the car so I can't complain too strenuously.

The two months of lease payments while the car is being transported makes the wait even worse though!

Congrats on your new 328i, the turbo motor up in the thinner Colorado mountain air makes the car even more impressive to it's NA predecessor.


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

Got some bad news today, my car has some damage (unknown what) CA sez held at VDC for repairs. ETA at dealer June 13. Probably the 2" scratch I made on the bottom of the front bumper lip on a low parking Curb. #bummer


----------



## RenP (May 27, 2004)

I have the same problem. I scraped the back bumper while in Germany and mine is in the shop as well. I was told by Loginout that many cars end up with damaged bumpers in shipment because they are packed so tightly on the ship. Hopefully this means they can repair bumpers pretty quickly.


----------



## pww71 (Jun 1, 2005)

*sorry to read that*

my car was loaded on a truck yesterday and is on its way to Seattle as we speak!


----------



## ydoc (Sep 6, 2010)

My M3 arrived at Monterey BMW yesterday (5/30) and I am picking it up on Saturday.


----------



## bublik (Feb 6, 2012)

Waiting on mine too...I know it made it to the port but no news yet. Here's hoping it's a quick trip to CO!


----------



## dchen2 (Mar 27, 2007)

Car arrived at Long Beach BMW Thursday night. Just picked up the car last night... finally the long wait is over!


----------



## dzuyvu (Nov 4, 2011)

Has anyone else receieved their car yet who did ED. My CA says this weekend for me but also mentioned the delay is from customs and not from damage to my car. Says it it is from a backlog in customs. I hope she is correct and I get my car back by this weekend. Does anyone know if the transport company does deliveries on Saturday. My dealship is in the OC.


----------



## pww71 (Jun 1, 2005)

my car got here at the weekend and I picked it up yesterday. dropped in Amsterdam 4/6, US delivery 6/5.


----------



## Bikie (May 2, 2004)

Finally. Bumper repaired. Car is on truck en route to dealer. Picking up Wed 6/13 drop off at Frankfurt was 4/10


----------



## RenP (May 27, 2004)

Picked mine up on the 13th as well. Another great European delivery experience organized by Jim Mannheimer of BMW of Salem.


----------

